# Video Card causing coil whine? Would love to solve this



## WeApOn

I've been having a crazy screeching/"coil whine" noise coming from my external speakers, but *ONLY* when I'm running an application that's heavy on the CPU/GPU.

When I'm at my Windows desktop there is no noise coming from the speakers, then -- for example -- when I launch a 3D application or game, the noise begins.  It is truly unbearable in some cases. I've tried replacing cords, sound cards, and the noise continued. Eventually I opened my case and turned the speakers off entirely. I could actually *hear the noise coming from in/around my video card*. I have a GTX 570 so it's quite powerful, but my GPU is definitely powerful enough to handle it.

HOW can I stop this? Do I need to RMA my card? I've been in discussion with OCZ(my PSU manufacturer) and they've told me:

_Modern video cards do not draw power continuously, but instead rapidly fluctuate between full and zero power.  This could cause interference with audio devices.  I'm not sure if your video card is actually faulty and if the noise is a normal consequence of its design._

So is this noise actually normal? Again, it's truly unbearable at times. So much that these speakers become useless as an output device when I'm using certain games or 3D applications.

ANY ideas are extremely appreciated. I've had this noise for a long time now and hearing that it might be 'normal' worries me that there will be no solution.


----------



## StrangleHold

If your video card is still under warranty RMA your card. It sounds like you got a coil whine. Sometimes you can fix it will super glue or hot glue, but it will void your warranty.


----------

